# Sol needs a home



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

This is Sol, he is about 5 month old hound mix. He has been vaccinated and altered. He is very layed back, is great with dogs, and is fine with children. He needs a loving home. There where three of them and two of his brothers have found homes now Sol is awaiting his forever home. 










































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nP60Apu7CY


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh my gosh, what a sweet face!! And his eyes, beautiful!! I hope he finds a loving home.

~Jackie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sweet face Sol has. Those eyes will just draw you in to steal your heart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raquel*

Raquel

Sol is just beautiful.

Which one of the people in the pics is you?

Have you contacted rescues for him?
What breed do you think he is.
Here are a bunch or rescues in NC to contact

http://muttcats.com/shelters/north_carolina.htm

http://www.pgaa.com/northcarolina.html


P.S. Be careful to only contact No Kill Rescues.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Raquel
> 
> Sol is just beautiful.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I am behind the camera :

No I haven't contacted no kill shelter's but thanks for the links. As for the breeds his brother looked very labish and he got send to Raleigh with a foster mom that foster's labs and he got adopted the next day he was with her. He looks more like a hound though IMO.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

His brother looked pure Lab to me. This one looks Lab and hound maybe! Could even be some Golden. He sure is beautiful!


----------

